# The Heck is This?



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2010)

just thought i'd bring this up. WiiUnlockPlus
EDIT: found it in a search


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 10, 2010)

Gosh, that's quite...


...ridiculous.

I'll bet every little thing on that disk is something that was taken from Wiibrew or something.

Once again, people trying to make money off of free stuff.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Gosh, that's quite...
> 
> 
> ...ridiculous.
> ...


yeah

*Posts merged*

hello Rayder lol


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 10, 2010)

I hate seeing these type of bullshit. Lol one of the pics was a picture of Bannerbomb. Also "...7 "Must Have" Wii Apps worth over $200 absolutely FREE!" haha such scams. They are setting their own prices for the works of the Usb Loader GX team and other Usb Loader people. Pathetic.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2010)

Darkshadow96 said:
			
		

> I hate seeing these type of bullshit. Lol one of the pics was a picture of Bannerbomb. Also "...7 "Must Have" Wii Apps worth over $200 absolutely FREE!" haha such scams. They are setting their own prices for the works of the Usb Loader GX team and other Usb Loader people. Pathetic.


and the "creator" said he "made it". search by preesing Ctrl+F and find "1. Join the Wii Unlock Plus club." look at the pic with the #3 on it. Load boot.dol, doesnt that sound familiar... lol


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 10, 2010)

That's actually good for noobs.

But then again, noobs should not get free games.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 10, 2010)

"Computer whiz cracks the code & unveils underground software that can *unlock your wii in 48seconds*"

Really now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...

"A $97 Value, Yours FREE When YOU Act Now and Order Today!" This "Homebrew database" product he's talking about sounds a lot like "Homebrew Browser" >.>...


----------



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2010)

Darkshadow96 said:
			
		

> "Computer *whore does not* crack the code & unveils underground software that can *brick* your wii in 48seconds"
> 
> Really now...
> 
> ...


hahaha! fixed! lol


----------



## Crass (Feb 10, 2010)

I just ordered 4 of these softwares, 2 for my self (one as a backup, just in case ya know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) and 2 for friends. I love this product!


----------



## Davess (Feb 10, 2010)

These are The Hackmii installer, Homebrew, And Cios 249 installers burned to disc/ just a download

I Hate The Fuckers who Sell this.

Btw, It costs 33.57 Cdn


----------



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2010)

Davess said:
			
		

> I Hate The Fuckers who Sell this.


you are so right they just want the money.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 10, 2010)

I love GBAtemp so much! Keep on spreading great offer like these! I will be sure to spread the word!
/sarcasm


----------



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2010)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> I love GBAtemp so much! Keep on spreading great offer like these! I will be sure to spread the word!
> /sarcasm


hahaha
Off Topic: Go Filipino!


----------



## updowners (Feb 10, 2010)

.


----------



## XWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Reminds me of all those MUGEN game compilations that were on ebay.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 10, 2010)

Lololololololololololol


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea, these sites pop up every few months. Amazing scammers. They need to be shot.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> HOT - Now includes   TOP SECRET Game Info:
> Discover a secret glitch that lets more than one person to be the same character in Mario Kart?
> 
> Top secret, eh?
> ...


Since when does FREE homebrew have a value of 475$ ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could quote some more, but this is quite pointless...


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 12, 2010)

I feel bad for the people who dont know better and end up sending these scammers their money.


----------



## prowler (Feb 12, 2010)

Surprised they didn't throw in a PS3 emulator while they are at it.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 12, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> I just ordered 4 of these softwares, 2 for my self (one as a backup, just in case ya know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you serious!?!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> Crass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Uh-oh...


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 12, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Surprised they didn't throw in a PS3 emulator while they are at it.


Wait wait wait. THERE IS A PS3 EMULATOR!


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Feb 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Konata-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL, Worth the 30.00 USD[/Sarcasm]


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 12, 2010)

Who the hell spell checked that ad? It's full of mistakes and frankly it looks awful. A lot of it looks like it was done on Paint.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol, and to think there's some people stupid enough to fall for it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Who the hell spell checked that ad? It's full of mistakes and frankly it looks awful. A lot of it looks like it was done on Paint.


Yeah, I know, they even spelt "Bonus" wrong...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hah. Anybody who is gullible enough to purchase this without doing some research deserves to be scammed.

When I got into the DS flashcart 'craze' I did my research before purchasing some crappy card like the Acekard 2i.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 17, 2010)

Someone should hack this website and type "**** you" all over the page


----------



## junker_man32 (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL, homebrew database a $97 value! hahahaha! Wii Apps worth over $200!! from open source development hahahaha! fake and gay!


----------



## Rydian (Feb 17, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Yea, these sites pop up every few months. Amazing scammers. They need to be shot.


Or sued.

In the US copyright law applies when a work is set into form, so while homebrew programs not being registered with the copyright office means you can't sue for cash, you can still sue to get them to stop, and when people see "lawsuit", they're going to think twice about trying to pull their own scheme like this.

Too bad somebody actually has to do it and court fees cost money. :\


----------



## Tokiopop (Feb 17, 2010)

Reminds me of that guy selling all the free iPhone jailbreak stuff...


----------



## hughjass (Feb 21, 2010)

Just sent an email to them for the lulz:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi there, I came across your product and am very keen to buy it, as I'd like to be able to get more use out of my wii. What I just wanted to check though, is that this isn't _free software that is readily available for anyone to download_, that you're re-selling, right?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Marc R


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow only 48 seconds, bit of a wierd time but totally worth it, im guna buy this then upload it to the interwebz so everyone can share in my wii hacking glory


----------



## Davess (Feb 25, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Wow only 48 seconds, bit of a wierd time but totally worth it, im guna buy this then upload it to the interwebz so everyone can share in my wii hacking glory


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 7, 2010)

For a marketing site based completely off of bullshit, the way he markets that merchandise looks really nice


----------



## Parablank (Mar 12, 2010)

hughjass said:
			
		

> Just sent an email to them for the lulz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he'll won't respond to this. lolz. 

*cough* Bannerbomb + Bootmii *cough*


----------

